

220 Dates for the End of the World - ffpaladin
http://www.bible.ca/pre-date-setters.htm

======
d0m
With this kind of web design, I understand why they keep talking about the end
of the world.

------
stretchwithme
Its funny how intense the activity was in the 90s until 2001. Maybe the
Internet is letting the twits connect like never before.

Then its like they took a break for a couple of years after 9/11. Too much
reality knocks out the fantasy for awhile.

------
metamemetics
I think they should include the prediction that the Large Hadron Collidor
would open a black hole.

------
spc476
"It's the End of the World as we Know it ... Again" is another reference site
for end of the world predictions: <http://alma-geddon.com/>

